# ArmageddonXArmageddon spawn



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Got him









Got her









Got this


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please do let me know when these are ready/put me on the list! Beautiful fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the colouring on the male.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That pair is gorgeous. Good luck!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Very interesting and beautiful pair. Cant wait to see how this spawn turns out.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is going to be a fun one. How stable are their colors? Have they changed since purchase?

Also, logisticsguy, every time I see your avatar, I giggle.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Gotta watch this one.


----------



## NYorkieBetta (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty. Following...


----------



## nakito (Oct 11, 2014)

following this!


----------



## TitanBetta (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful pairing watching


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh, what a drool worthy pair! Subbing


----------

